# Rafael...Brazil



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I?m from S?o Paulo....Brazil.....
Please let?s help each other ....it?s the hardest thing I ever though the human being could pass.....I?ve been suffering for 3 years already....and i heve no idea what will be my next step....Please talk to me ...on msn or [email protected]
bye.....and never give up


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi there!!! I am so glad you are here and seeking help. If you want to talk, you can e-mail me at [email protected]. Also, the chatroom is a great place at times. Welcome, freesong


----------

